

   Facebook Tries To Fight Off International Clones. Good Luck With That - vascoos01
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/facebook-tries-to-fight-off-international-clones-good-luck-with-that

======
osipov
Just goes to show you how important it is to have an international strategy
from (almost) day 1. Assume that if your startup is successful, someone will
try to clone your site and attempt to grab a foreign audience. When there are
more internet users in China than in US, do you really want a huge potential
market to be swayed by an imitator?

